# Ft Pickens report for Sat the 6th



## mojoman (Mar 10, 2009)

Bombed two nice pompano as soon as we got there, which was about 10 am. I missed one more pompano when he spit the hook a few feet from the shore. I blame poor fishing technique. (The fish, not me.) a few hours later, I caught my first sheepshead from the beach while my wife caught our third pomp. All caught on sand fleas. A guy down the beach a ways was killing the redfish with peeled shrimp. All in all, a great day at the beach.


----------



## Trill (Mar 8, 2013)

nice catch


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

*Got the Mojo*

Great work. Sounds like fun for the whole family. Which part of Pickens were you fishing?


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

pretty work & good eats for sure.
catch 'em up.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Good job I picked up 1 pomp and 2 sheepies at Langdon all day glad you had a better day.


----------



## mojoman (Mar 10, 2009)

panhandleslim said:


> Great work. Sounds like fun for the whole family. Which part of Pickens were you fishing?


 The corner going into the pass, on the gulf side. My advice would be get there early. It was pretty crowded by about 2pm. All good folks, though.


----------



## stinkeye (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice pomps! but that other fish is a Black Drum, not a sheepy, probably still good to eat at that size.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Believe it really IS a Sheepshead.


----------



## Specktacular5 (Sep 28, 2011)

That's a sheepshead


----------



## mojoman (Mar 10, 2009)

Nope, definitely a sheephead. It had the people teeth, mouth plate and everything.


----------

